# Redefining 'terrorism'



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Most people's idea of the average terrorist is someone using bombs, planes, or at the very least, firearms, to attack the state and often innocent civilians in the process.

These photos are on Bangkok Dan's blog. Bangkok Pundit writes on his page,

_"As PM Office Minister and Government Spokesman Panitan have said the rules of engagement are clear. Soldiers will only fire in self-defence, to protect others, or if they are terrorists. Given the rudimentary slingshots that the guys in Nick Nostiz's photos in a post at New Mandala have, one must only conclude they have to be "terrorists". Otherwise, why else are they being shot?_"

The photo sequence in Nick Nostitz's account in particular is graphic and horrifying - be prepared. His words are equally disturbing. If you want to see what is really happening then this is the kind of thing that will not appear in the Thai media.

Most reporters in Bkk at the moment have made it clear that by far the biggest danger is from troops indiscriminately targeting the protesters, and who don't give a monkey's if the 'red shirts' actually have firearms or not, or whether journalists with their press armbands get in the way.

Whether you sympathise with the red shirt cause or not, whether you think they should have gone home months ago and chosen another method of protesting against the government, there is no excuse on my book for deliberately taking out protesters armed only with slingshots with M16s, and then taking out those trying to help the injured in the same fashion.


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Im not sure that all these people with red sirts are as unarmed as you are suggesting or nice and peacefully protesting when you see them fireing grenades or raiding a hospital where sick people need to be moved to another hospital closing the businesses of people who need and relied on to feed there children. It would not be allowed to happen in France or England


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

hydroman said:


> Im not sure that all these people with red sirts are as unarmed as you are suggesting or nice and peacefully protesting when you see them fireing grenades or raiding a hospital where sick people need to be moved to another hospital closing the businesses of people who need and relied on to feed there children. It would not be allowed to happen in France or England



hydroman,

Actually, much worse did happen in France during the French Revolution. Anyone associated with the aristocracy were summarily rounded up and hauled to Madam La Guillotine. That included almost all of the educated. I'm pretty sure England has had it's bloody revolt too but I'm not that knowledgeable about English lore and English gore - but I do know murder among the royals was commonplace. Would that they all offed one another and be done. For example, I firmly believe that Princess Diana was murdered along with Dodi Fayed and it was probably ordered [in my opinion] by QE2 and executed by Mossad.


----------

